# uln2803 y relé externo ¿protección del integrado?



## jollomar (Ene 25, 2007)

Hola a todos. 

Tengo un circuito que me permite controlar 8 relés externos al circuito desde un microcontrolador utilizando un CI ULN2803. El problema viene cuando se conectan los bornes de la bobina de activación del relé al revés, provocando una corriente excesiva que creo que pasa por el segundo transistor del par Darlington y lo fríe. He comprobado que colocando un diodo de protección en el terminal negativo, sí que me proporciana la protección frente a esta situación. El problema radica en que da igual si pongo diodos de protección en las salidas del ULN o no porque si los terminales se conectan mal da igual que estén dichos diodos, porque al haber cambiado los terminales del relé ese diodo ya no está donde debería, es decir, ahora estaría conectado al terminal positivo del relé, proporcionando de esta manera ninguna protección.

Toda esta situación se debe a que el relé lleva un circuito de protección frente a tensiones inversas, que es el que hace que no entre la corriente negativa en la bobina del relé, pero hace que una corriente muy elevada se meta en el integrado.

Se que es un poco lioso. Incluyo esquema para que os hagáis una idea.


----------



## Aristides (Ene 25, 2007)

Si está conectado invertido el relé con diodo, es como alimentar directamente de la fuente, el colector del transistor de salida, al pobre no le queda otra que quemarse.

Una posible solución sería completar el puente diodos en el relé.


----------



## jollomar (Ene 26, 2007)

Claro, ese es el problema, que la fuente da toda la corriente que puede dar. 

En el relé no es el problema. Lo que quiero es poder colocar esta protección en mi circuito. El relé es externo y no depende de mi, tanto como no depende de mi la conexión de los terminales del relé a la placa.

Estaba pensando usar un termistor, pero aún tengo que investigarlo.

Gracias


----------



## Perromuerto (Ene 26, 2007)

Como el problema es exceso de corriente, la solución rápida es un fusible.
El ULN2803 soporta continuamente 500mA, por lo que un fusible de ese valor puede servir. Estos son MUY LENTOS y se destruyen. Pero sirven de castigo para el que instala por que así tiene que fijarse mejor.
Otras dos formas de protección son los PPTC como los "Polyfuse resettable fuse" como los de la marca "Littelfuse" o un "breaker" o interruptor de termopar (igual que los usados en instalaciones de casas y edificios) de baja corriente. En todos los casos, hay una competencia entre la disipación del circuito integrado y el calentamiento mínimo del elemento protector. El asunto es que el instalador se de cuenta de lo que pasa. Para eso es mejor el "breaker", por que se le ve saltar. En cambio el PPTC se recalienta y hay que esperar a que se enfrie para
volver a probar.


----------



## jollomar (Ene 30, 2007)

Gracias Perromuerto por la idea de utilizar un PTC, que en tamñao es lo que estoy buscando, ya que tengo poco espacio en la placa y utilizo 2 uln2803 (necesito 16 PTCs).

Llevo mirando un rato información sobre PTCs y ResetablePolyfuses, pero no acabo de entender muy bien su funcionamiento.

Me dan una corriente de hold, a partir de la cual el PTC se activa. Esta activación, ¿que provoca? ¿Un aumento considerable de la resistencia, de tal manera que ya no circula una corriente elevada? No tengo muy claro este funcionamiento interno.

Si puedes ayudarme estaría muy agradecido

Un saludo


----------



## Perromuerto (Ene 30, 2007)

Los dispositivos aumentan su resistencia abruptamente con la temperatura.
Mira este sitio:
http://www.circuitprotection.com/polyswitch_data.asp
El documento con el siguiente titulo:
    "PolySwitch™ TSM600 Resettable Overcurrent Protection Device"
El asunto es similar a escoger un fusible, con la diferencia que al enfriarse
se vuelve a conectar. Siempre puedes poner una resistencia de bajo valor en 
serie para limitar aun mas la corriente, ya que los dispositivos no son muy 
veloces. Me parece que para las corrientes que maneja el uln2803, los del tipo
para telecomunicaciones son los mas adecuados.

Saludos


----------



## joga (Mar 4, 2007)

yo lo que veo de tu problema es que en la medida de lo posible utilizen reles comunes y la proteccion del diodo la pongas en la placa ya que el diodo de proteccion debe proteger precisamente al uln no quemarlo, si tu colocas este diodo en tu placa con la polaridad correcta ya no seran necesarios los reles con proteccion  interna y dara lo mismo si los ponen al derecho o al revez.


----------



## jollomar (Mar 6, 2007)

Estoy todavía pendiente de que me lleguen los prototipos con los polyswitch. Las pruebas que hice directamente con el uln, los polyswitch y los relés han ido muy bien. Responden lo suficientemente rápido como para cortar la corriente antes de que supere la corriente máxima del uln.

Los diodos no funcionan, porque lo que colocas mal son los relés, que son externos a la placa. Por tanto da igual si el diodo está en placa, que si lo conectas mal se quema, o simplemente no funciona. Probé todas las combinaciones de los diodos posibles. La explicación de esto es que muchos relés incorporan un diodo de protección contra inversión de polaridad, para protegerse ellos, pero no el circuito al que van conectados(ver abajo). Esto provoca un cortocircuito a través del diodo. Por tanto la solución de colocar un diodo en placa no es válida. Sólo funciona si el diodo está en el terminal positivo del relé.  

                           -----coil------
                           |                |
                           -----D|-------
                           |                |
                           -                +
                                             ->aquí debería ir el diodo de protección, pero debe estar en el relé, no en la placa.

Un saludo y gracias por la ayuda


----------

